# The Rifleman North Fork



## goodtexan

Does anyone know where I can find some pictures of the town of North Fork from the TV show The Rifleman?


----------



## RallyJack

According to what I found online. Rifleman was a Republic Pictures production and the studio did not have an outdoor western town set. So, The Rifleman was shot on an indoor soundstage and the sets were destroyed long ago. The McCain ranch was exterior shots of several different actually real structures in California and later, about season three, one sound stage set interior and exterior for close up work. send me your email address and I will send the few images I found. Best bet, screen captures from various episode videos or DVD.

Good Luck


----------



## bucwheat

I loved that series


----------



## Antimatter

Here is a cool video. I have two rifles with the large loop. One is the Rifleman and the other is the one like John Wayne carried.


----------

